# Burr Oak boat rentals?



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi all, i'm headed down to the Nelsonville area next week, i was wondering if there are any small boat rentals available at Burr Oak. Also any recommendations of other places in the area worth wetting a line? Shore fishing spots? Spillways? We'll be down for a few days and im anxious to do some exploring in the area. I've read much about the Hocking River but from what my friend says it'll probably be too high to fish the days we're there, with the rain in the forecast. Thanks, B


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Bas, Burr Oak doesn't really open till Memorial day, So no boat rentals till then. Theres 5 or 6 diffrent lakes with in a few miles of Nelsonville though. Theres Burr Oak, Lake Hope, Snowden Lake, Dow lake , Lake Logan , Fox Lake, All those are about 5-25 minute drive from Nel., and all but 2 have fishable spillways. And if you want to drive a lil farther , you can hit Lake Ruppert, Lake Alma, Jackson lake.


----------



## bigfoot27 (Apr 13, 2004)

Bas,

I do know that Lake Logan usually have small boats to rent, but I haven't been down there this year yet to see if they are renting them yet. The rental place is located at the main boat ramp.

Darryl


----------



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

Cool thanks for the info guys. Is it legal to fish from shore @ Burr Oak prior to Memorial day?


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Yes its Legal


----------

